# Where the heck do these things go?!



## DryvBy (Mar 26, 2005)

:fluffy: 
*Car: 1995 Nissan Altima GXE *  



Im putting my whole engine back together (I had to replace the head gasket) and I'm down to a few parts that I can't figure out.

1) The first picture(s) are the brackets that I don't know where they go. I know the area where they go (front part of the engine) but I don't know where exactly. I have bought some books but nothing is in the books about these parts. I need diagrams, pictures, explanations, etc.

2) The second picture is the idler pully. How the heck do I put this on???? Pictures and/or diagrams would be great. Again, I have a Chilton book and nothing. I even have that Mitchell program for PC and they don't have diddly crap on that either.

Someone help!!!!!!!! :cheers:


1 & 2 Pictures (Brackets)::
http://www.geocities.com/dryvby911/000_1354.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/dryvby911/000_1355.jpg

Idler pully::
http://www.geocities.com/dryvby911/idler.jpg


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i wish i could help you out man. i hate fixing or doing an install and having pieces look at you and you have no idea where they came from


----------



## mdeisenhauer (Mar 29, 2005)

*answer your question*

Ok on your first picture the silver bracket: If you're looking at the engine from the front of the engine (which is the passenger fender) it's located on the right, on top. The (cylinder section) bolts to the side of the cylinder head (it's bolted with the same bolt that bolts that big U shaped bracket that wraps around the head to the engine mount) the other 2 holes, bigger hole bolts to the top of the alternator bracket, and the smaller threaded hole holds the alternator wires with a clap. OK now the black bracket is bolted to the front of the engine a few inches above the crankshaft pulley, that slotted bolt goes on the back side of that bracket and the idler pulley is bolted to that with a nut. If you have any more questions feel free to ask, im doing a head job on one of my altimas right now too, sux doesn't it..haha


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He beat me to it...

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mdeisenhauer said:


> Ok on your first picture the silver bracket: If you're looking at the engine from the front of the engine (which is the passenger fender) it's located on the right, on top. The (cylinder section) bolts to the side of the cylinder head (it's bolted with the same bolt that bolts that big U shaped bracket that wraps around the head to the engine mount) the other 2 holes, bigger hole bolts to the top of the alternator bracket, and the smaller threaded hole holds the alternator wires with a clap. OK now the black bracket is bolted to the front of the engine a few inches above the crankshaft pulley, that slotted bolt goes on the back side of that bracket and the idler pulley is bolted to that with a nut. If you have any more questions feel free to ask, im doing a head job on one of my altimas right now too, sux doesn't it..haha


hehe, you said head job...


----------

